# Can not believe this



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a planted tank with Japonica shrimp (to eat hair algae). Today I left home at 615pm to pick up a friend from UBC and then when I got back home, around 715, I kicked off my shoes and noticed something funny-looking on the floor, right by my front door, which is about 20 feet from where my tanks are. At first it looked like a big silverfish. With really long antennae. Upon further inspection, it turned out to be a Japonica shrimp. I touched it to see if it was still alive and it jumped, clearly still alive after god knows how long flopping, jumping or walking across the floor. Did I mention it was about 20 feet or so from the tank to the front door? I picked him up and dropped him back in the water. How did you get so far from your tank and where were you going? 

has anyone else had a situation where a fish or whatever jumped out of their tank and made an impressive run for... whatever it was going for?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I only had one jumper, and he didn't make it more than a foot from the tank. Dummy did it while I was a sleep too, so he was toast.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My wife found one under the couch... crispie!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

One of my marble hatchets, very shortly after initial purchase, jumped out of the tank at feeding time. Landed on the ground (amidst limestone pieces and whatnot - landed in the one clear spot between everything), jumped out of my hand twice, once landing in the wc bucket of room temp water from a wc 3 days prior (with a large piece of driftwood in it), then I got it back in the tank. After almost a year it's now one of my largest 
I think it was going for the larger tank full of guppies that was beside it at the time, almost made it too.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a temporary holding tank on the floor under another 20gal tank. Each had a crosso reticulatus. One day I can home and I found two of them snuggling in the holding tank. Good thing that holding tank was there....


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

good thing, Reckon!!


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

I found an amano shrimp about 10 feet from the nearest tank one morning. It was dried up and kind of freaked me out as to how it got there. Turns out they are little escape artists.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I had a dojo loach jump out of the tank and into the bucket of water next to it that was holding a leaky filter. Lucky for him it was there, especially since it took about a week for me to find him and put him back in the tank!


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

Had that happen to me, too bad my wife saw it first and thought it was a super bug. She stepped on it. Don't know if it was alive when first seen but...


----------

